# Looking for a nice little town to live in for 6 mos.



## wind4ken (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

My wife and I (50's) are looking for a smaller city to live in for 6-7 mos (Oct '11 - May '12) in Thailand.

Here's our criteria...

- Close to coast
- Non-touristy if possible
- Safe (we're okay with edgy - just not dangerous)
- Our monthly budget is around $2,000 US

If we could construct the perfect place...
A small village on the coast where we could find inexpensive housing and is close to 1st class transportation that would allow us to discover Thailand while living there. 

Thanks to anyone who responds...
Ken & Becky


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

wind4ken said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I (50's) are looking for a smaller city to live in for 6-7 mos (Oct '11 - May '12) in Thailand.
> 
> ...


... "construct" ? Do you mean physically build or is this in the spiritually aesthetic sense ? I can offer tips for a physical build having done it 5 years ago at a quiet seaside non-tourist seaside village.

Otherwise there's plenty of locations on the coast away from tourist areas you'd be able to rent within your budget - strongly suggest you just come out for a holiday first to explore. There's no substitute for first hand experience when making these kind of choices.


----------

